# Battlefield 3 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6490m



## Mumblespfl (Oct 27, 2011)

Does this video card meet the requirments. I just got this new computer and what is the best rout to go to find a excellent graphics card for a laptop? Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With a laptop the graphics solution it comes with(with a few exceptions) is pretty much all it will support.

What are the rest of the specs?


----------



## Mumblespfl (Oct 27, 2011)

here is the link to the site for the information of my laptop. HP Pavilion dv7-6135dx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv7-6135dx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Mumblespfl (Oct 27, 2011)

i have 8gb of memory. and 750 gb of hard drive space; total.


----------



## Mumblespfl (Oct 27, 2011)

i installed cpu-z now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The video is the weakest part of your system(no surprise I'm sure), it should be above the minimum requirements for BF3 but below the recommended. It'll play and should be playable but not at a huge frame rate.

Go to You Gamers and use the Game-0-Meter see what it has to say.


----------

